# Colt Police Positive .38



## Pbj (Jul 29, 2013)

My Dad just died and left a Colt Police Positive .38, Serial # 17994-3. Where could I find info on the gun?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Contact Colt for a "factory letter." It's not cheap, but it will tell you the "when" and the "to whom."
2. Find the Colt forum, and ask for serial-number information.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

You are not likely to get much helpful information about Colt on the CZ sub-forum.

As I understand, you can contact Colt and get a letter from them that will give you all the information available about that revolver. As Steve said, it will be expensive. Colt is very proud of their information.

Try here: www.[B]colts[/B]mfg.com/CustomerServices/*Serial*NumberLookup.aspx‎


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

high pockets said:


> You are not likely to get much helpful information about Colt on the CZ sub-forum.
> 
> As I understand, you can contact Colt and get a letter from them that will give you all the information available about that revolver. As Steve said, it will be expensive. Colt is very proud of their information.
> 
> Try here: www.[B]colts[/B]mfg.com/CustomerServices/*Serial*NumberLookup.aspx‎


 That actually made me laugh out loud....LOL


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Serial Number Data

It was manufactured in 1928, if it's a Police Positive .38 as opposed to a Police Positive .38 Special. The latter chambers 38 special cartridges and the former chambers the .38 S&W cartridge or the .38 Colt New Police, which is identical except for the headstamp and FN as opposed to the RN bullet shape.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Super sweet pistola! They're climbing in value with the rest of the classic Colts even though they made a zillion of them. That was the Glock of the early and mid 20th century, and it was hand made and hand fitted by master craftsmen who spent their whole lives making guns.

Here's a pic of my shooter OP, and one that only comes out on Groundhog Day to see if she casts a shadow:




Super sweet revolver that will be worth a fortune in good condition. Condition is everything, and that one is LNIB and unturned.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*My jealousy knows no bounds.*
And I normally prefer semi-autos!

Have your widow contact me about that unfired sample.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Even the box. Very nice.


----------

